# Is it just me or does clapping to Kapp'n's song get you to "rare" islands?



## sleepydreepy (Nov 9, 2021)

My sister and I joked that clapping in beat when Kapp'n sings and laughing when he tells a joke would make you go to a rare* island (kind of like the dodo thing in the early days of NH) but we have been doing in the past couple days and it could be a coincidence but I think it might actually be true. Was just wondering if this was a thing or not lol

*Rare island being an island with crops or money trees or something special


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 9, 2021)

oooo thanks for that heads up! im going to try that tomorrow because i always skip his singing lol! i will let you know if i get a cool island because the past 2 that ive gotten were terrible lol


----------



## Doilie (Nov 9, 2021)

I just tried it and was taken to a Sakura island !


----------



## Merielle (Nov 9, 2021)

If so, I've been very unlucky—I've been doing this from the start, and the first handful of islands I got were just the normal ones with the gyroid fragment. ;; I've gotten some better ones since, at least, but I wasn't doing anything different on those trips, I don't think.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 9, 2021)

If this is true, I better start clapping and stop mashing B to skip his singing lol.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 9, 2021)

I'll try anything. I need a winter island with the Frozen Fence recipe.  I have seen a lot of good rare islands without clapping though. I think it's just RNG, sigh.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

It might be true if it’s happening to lots of people. It can’t be a coincidence if it’s happening so much. It might not be 100%, but the likelihood of a rare island probably raises, no doubt.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It might be true if it’s happening to lots of people. It can’t be a coincidence if it’s happening so much. It might not be 100%, but the likelihood of a rare island probably raises, no doubt.


I feel like it does raise it, since the first few islands I went to (besides the very first island) I got the vine and glowing moss island (literally the same island three times in a row, I didn't know you could get other ones) and then I clapped to the beat and got an island with tomato crops! My sister had basically the same experience which is why we think we could be onto something (because ever since then we both have been getting cool islands)... It just sounds so silly but I swear it works


----------



## SnowHunterWing (Nov 9, 2021)

I want to believe it's true, therefore it is true. Trust me I'm a scientist that's how it works.


----------



## moonchu (Nov 9, 2021)

well i've been skipping all of his songs like the heartless wench that i am and i've not seen any cool islands, so i'm going to try clapping from now on lol


----------



## Mick (Nov 9, 2021)

Interesting theory. I've been trying to set a personal record for fastest song skipping, maybe that's why I end up on fairly boring islands so often... Oops?


----------



## Kumori (Nov 9, 2021)

I’ve clapped on the way to a bunch of islands but it doesn’t seem like it’s changed anything. Might be random.


----------



## Raz (Nov 9, 2021)

I would bet it's just a placebo effect


----------



## Rosch (Nov 9, 2021)

Nah. It's random. I haven't clapped but I still got the meteor shower island and cherry blossom island.


----------



## Faux (Nov 9, 2021)

This reminds me of the rumor of applauding for the Dodo brothers and making Orville blush before going to a NMT island, lol.
No, it's not true.  There is nothing in the coding regarding this.  It's just for fun because his songs are kind of long ( and mashing your buttons isn't *great* for your joycons ), and you used to be able to weather them with friends on your way to Tortimer's island.


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Nov 9, 2021)

I think it's just a case of good ol' RNG. Kapp'n's islands are at least more interesting overall than the NMT ones for the most part. I appear to be getting more interesting variances. Meanwhile out of the hundreds of NMT islands I've gone to hunting for villagers, I think that the money rock island a handful of times has been the extent of the excitement.


----------



## Speeny (Nov 9, 2021)

Interesting. I'll try this tomorrow. The last couple of trips I've skipped the singing segment. Recently travelled to a meteor shower island and got the last Nook Mile I needed when making wishes. Think it was just luck that I found that island. 

On another note, I try my best to clap in time with his singing. There's always a slight delay though.


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 9, 2021)

Doubt. Since the update I’ve gotten 1 “rare” item that had wheat. He keeps taking me to the same island with the holly bushes and my native fruit…


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 9, 2021)

Does it? This sounds like that old rumor about using the clapping emote for Orville to go to a rarer mystery island. I feel like it's probably just coincidence.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 9, 2021)

This is the "Clap for Orville" myth all over again


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 10, 2021)

Its most likely not true. If it was we'd all hear that it effects the different islands from dataminers. But no, the island is possibly determined the day you set foot out of your house.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 10, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This is the "Clap for Orville" myth all over again



This is the first thing I thought seeing this thread lol

I always clap along to Kapp'n's song and it doesn't seem to have affected my island rates at all, I think it's a myth just like the Orville one from when the game first came out


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 10, 2021)

Bugs said:


> I always clap along to Kapp'n's song and it doesn't seem to have affected my island rates at all, I think it's a myth just like the Orville one from when the game first came out



I always skip his song. Between my 2 Switches, I've fond a Cherry Blossom island, a Maple leaf island, and a bell tree island.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 10, 2021)

pretty sure this is false. i've clapped along to him everyday since launch, there and back, and the rarest island i've been to is the moss/vines one -- once. other than that it's been brewster, wheat, sugarcane (all once each) and the same holly bush island multiple times. the only time i got a new DIY recipe was on the moss/vine island. all the others have been dupes. so, yeah, pretty sure it's placebo if anything. i doubt i'm _that _unlucky.


----------



## amemome (Nov 10, 2021)

Gosh I wish that were me.... I've been clapping to Kapp'n's singing and don't really get taken to cool islands as a reward. Hope that by reading this thread, the RNG gods have mercy on me and take me to some CROPS (pls pls pls)


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 10, 2021)

That reminds me of the rumours (?) that you could influence dodo mystery islands. Like wearing the dodo clothing stuff to increase chances for hybrid islands or having the jet equipped to get to the tarantula islands lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 10, 2021)

Raz said:


> I would bet it's just a placebo effect





DJStarstryker said:


> Does it? This sounds like that old rumor about using the clapping emote for Orville to go to a rarer mystery island. I feel like it's probably just coincidence.



this.
sorry, not to ruin the fun but it's just unlikely.
i think the island is already chosen at random before he starts singing. the weather changes during the boat ride. so i doubt the RNG was working while we're on the way.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 10, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> and the same holly bush island multiple times.



If you're in the Northern Hemisphere, the holly bush islands are the non-special, plain islands. They carry shrubs that are in season.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 10, 2021)

Well, I tried this after seeing this thread yesterday and he took me to my first island with crops. So, I think it works.  (hey, I can pretend, right?)


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 10, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If you're in the Northern Hemisphere, the holly bush islands are the non-special, plain islands. They carry shrubs that are in season.



i know, that's what i'm saying -- i've clapped every time, but almost all of my trips have taken me to the same non-special, plain island. ergo, i doubt it works. guess we'll see where i end up today though.


----------



## Flicky (Nov 10, 2021)

I've been skipping past his song nearly all the time, but I've still been to a fair few rare islands. In fact, on the occasions where I've let him sing or actually clapped along, I've been taken to 'boring' islands. I don't think it increases the luck at all.


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 10, 2021)

i tried clapping today and got a normal island. i dont think clapping has anything to do with the rare islands; but to be fair about this when the islands first came up i got back to back excellent ones for a few days *without clapping* and then i got a few days of normal islands. i think the game choosing is either random or it goes along with the normal island routine.
ive found on the normal islands *by airplane* that it usually takes me 9 visits before i get my desired island *after you get a good one* so im wondering if the same dynamic goes with the boat islands.


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't think this is actually a thing, but I'll still give it a try and see what kind of luck I have! Who knows.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 10, 2021)

If anything is a factor, for me it’s seemed to be time. The first four were boring, the rest were special ones. I’ve been clapping in time with the song and when he’s done for every one except possibly the first, just for something to do on the trip.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 10, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This is the "Clap for Orville" myth all over again





Bugs said:


> This is the first thing I thought seeing this thread lol
> 
> I always clap along to Kapp'n's song and it doesn't seem to have affected my island rates at all, I think it's a myth just like the Orville one from when the game first came out





Berrymia said:


> That reminds me of the rumours (?) that you could influence dodo mystery islands. Like wearing the dodo clothing stuff to increase chances for hybrid islands or having the jet equipped to get to the tarantula islands lol





Underneath The Stars said:


> this.
> sorry, not to ruin the fun but it's just unlikely.
> i think the island is already chosen at random before he starts singing. the weather changes during the boat ride. so i doubt the RNG was working while we're on the way.


Yeah like i said thats why it started off as a joke between my sister and I but since it happened too many times in a row I wanted to ask others to be sure lol


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 10, 2021)

I think it's random. I usually clap but I've either sat still or skipped the song a couple of times and didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Sarah3 (Nov 10, 2021)

I usually clap as well but I think it’s random. This would be something cool the developers added in as a secret though. If only!


----------



## Junalt (Nov 10, 2021)

So I know this cannot be true and yet I decided to try clapping today and Kappn took me to a cherry blossom island. The only other time I got a rare island is on the second day after release when I got a vines and glowing weed island and IIRC I also clapped then.


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 10, 2021)

Underneath The Stars said:


> this.
> sorry, not to ruin the fun but it's just unlikely.
> i think the island is already chosen at random before he starts singing. the weather changes during the boat ride. so i doubt the RNG was working while we're on the way.


This.  I have been on the boat cutscene and it is snowing ahead of a winter island.  It is clear that the island is selected by RNG prior Kappn’s song.


----------



## moon_child (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m pretty sure this is a coincidence because I only listened to him sing the first time I took the trip and then every day after that I skipped his songs and I still get pretty decent islands.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 10, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I'll try anything. I need a winter island with the Frozen Fence recipe.  I have seen a lot of good rare islands without clapping though. I think it's just RNG, sigh.


Don't get your hopes up...I went to the winter island yesterday and the DIY I found was for a traditional straw coat


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 10, 2021)

Clapping didn't improve 7 of my players luck.  Just a couple of rare island.
Yesterday I found out you could skip the dialog.  3 out of 6 players landed on the Glowing Moss Island.  Another landed on Maple Leaf island.
Today 2nd island main player landed on the January Snow Island.  Repeat DIY recipe but another player needs it.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 11, 2021)

So both times I did I got a rain island, and a glowing moss island! Other than that nothing too interesting besides a tomato island


----------



## heartdrops (Nov 11, 2021)

I clapped today and got a winter island with a Frozen floor tile DIY. Previously I skipped the songs and got normal islands plus one potato island.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe the devs were aware of the original dodo clapping myth and decided to actually implement some reweighting of the island probabilities as a nod to the myth, but I think it's pretty unlikely. However, the dataminers discovered some hidden references in the update such as the 69% roll for flower reproduction with the beautiful island ordinance, so I wouldn't entirely rule out the possibility of them having a sense of humor with the island mechanics.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2021)

I've been skipping the past couple days with all 8 of my characters and my island luck has been a healthy mix of rare, mediocre, and all the stuff in between. meanwhile clapping gave me a mix of good/bad islands as well, with one day just having dud islands for all 8 characters

so I'm gonna say that no. the interactions are just for fun and the old adage that 'correlation does not equal causation' still rings true as ever


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Nov 11, 2021)

Not sure clapping works, but I swear skipping his song makes you get a bad island, or else every time I pressed ‘B’ I got unlucky.

I prefer to picture Kapp’n getting annoyed at me though and being like “Yeah, ye be in a hurry? Okay. Enjoy an island o’ absolutely nothin’.”


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 11, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> This.  I have been on the boat cutscene and it is snowing ahead of a winter island.  It is clear that the island is selected by RNG prior Kappn’s song.



yeah. i don't feel like the weather would change just because of the clapping, it must've been already generated before then.
it make happen to a lot of people but i feel it's a coincidence. i didn't learn about the clap until the last few days, and since then i don't really notice getting better islands. if anything, it's been normal islands. i do arrive to islands with different weather but it's not really that rare. like the rain.

also my second character has better luck than my main  ⚰


----------



## Snek (Nov 11, 2021)

I tried this a few minutes ago when I saw this. I got a regular island with a DIY for jail bars. Just pure coincidence. Its all in the hands of the RNG.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2021)

i always clap and he's never brought me a rare island :'(


----------



## Queenno (Nov 11, 2021)

I tried this morning and I got a regular boring island... I don't TT and so far the only "rare" island I got was an island with wheat... I'm not very lucky I guess.


----------

